# best stain-resistant grout for glass tile



## rock nohow (Oct 10, 2010)

I am getting conflicting 'experts' recommending different grout. I am looking for the best stain-resistant grout for kitchen backsplash glass tile that has an average joint of 1/16". I was told that Laticrete Spectra-lok was best. When I opened the container and read the directions it says that it is a 'sanded' grout. The glass tile manufacturer says not to use sanded grout. I called Hydroment to see if they have an unsanded epoxy grout. Their tech guy said epoxy is not right for glass because it is too stiff. He recommended their new True Color Pre-Mixed Grout. Again, after further research, this product does not come in a non-sanded mix. I guess that leaves the standard non-sanded grout and a grout sealer.
Do you have any experience with any of the epoxy or urethane pre-mixed grouts being too sandy and inappropriate for such a small joint? The tile warehouse says it really isn't too sandy but at over $100/bucket I don't really want to experiment.
Thanks in advance.
R N


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

We've used a bunch of Spectralock and Mapei Opticolor on glass tile with no issues. The main problem is getting it in the narrow joint. I've never seen it scratch the tile. Spectralock has glass tile listed in the instructions. The sand is so fine in these products that it isn't like working with normal sanded grout. The quartz premixed grouts I would not use. They are much coarser and more likely to scratch. With both Spectralock and Opticolor you can leave about 10% of the sand part out to make it easier to get in the smaller joints.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Using Spectra Lock PRO Grout*



rock nohow said:


> I am getting conflicting 'experts' recommending different grout. I am looking for the best stain-resistant grout for kitchen backsplash glass tile that has an average joint of 1/16". I was told that Laticrete Spectra-lok was best. When I opened the container and read the directions it says that it is a 'sanded' grout. The glass tile manufacturer says not to use sanded grout. I called Hydroment to see if they have an unsanded epoxy grout. Their tech guy said epoxy is not right for glass because it is too stiff. He recommended their new True Color Pre-Mixed Grout. Again, after further research, this product does not come in a non-sanded mix. I guess that leaves the standard non-sanded grout and a grout sealer.
> Do you have any experience with any of the epoxy or urethane pre-mixed grouts being too sandy and inappropriate for such a small joint? The tile warehouse says it really isn't too sandy but at over $100/bucket I don't really want to experiment.
> Thanks in advance.
> R N


The Spectra LOCK Pro Grout is like a 50/50 mix of sanded and un sanded. It spreads with ease. We have only used it three times so far and can say if your nervous about trying an epoxy grout - don't be.

My setter advices me and my clients to keep foot traffic off the floor for the first 24 hours. I grouted the baseboard tiles and have never seen such great results. The sand is finer and the mix is killer.

Make sure you have enough buckets for your pre wash and final wash detergent packs.

Make sure you have gloves and eye protection...

Good Luck.

A little birdie told me that you can even remove epoxy grout with a heat gun, an Olfa blade and paitence....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That's why StarGlass is the best grout. It's designed specifically for glass or metal application and contains no sand. It has very small beads of round glass in it (StarGLASS) and will not scratch.

It's every bit as stain resistant as epoxy, if not better. It's easier to install although you need to read the instructions carefully when installing as it's a bit different to use than any other grout.

Oh yeah, it's not cheap either.


----------

